# CPU Cooler for 2k



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 22, 2011)

Which to get out of these -
Thermalright Cogage TRUE Spirit CPU Cooler - TheITWares
or
CM Hyper 212 Evo?

I have a Amd Athlon II x4 635

UPDATE - 
oh, now i found that cogage is for 1366 processors only. So 212 Evo is best for 2k i suppose?

How about these -
CPU COOLER WITH 110MM BLUE LED FAN
CPU COOLER WITH 92MM PWM FAN


----------



## rahulmax (Dec 22, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Which to get out of these -
> Thermalright Cogage TRUE Spirit CPU Cooler - TheITWares
> or
> CM Hyper 212 Evo?
> ...



Yes i too have a hyper 212 evo on intel i5 2500 and it is the best.

temps on stock : idle : 35c-40c , load : 65c-70c

temps with 212 evo ; idle : 28c-30c , load : 50c


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2011)

+1 for Hyper 212 Evo and if possible just add another fan


----------



## Tarun (Dec 23, 2011)

go with a 212 Evo


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 23, 2011)

ok ordered it from smc international.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 23, 2011)

jassy on a roll


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 23, 2011)

Sam said:


> jassy on a roll



dying to overclock


----------

